# Desoto Resort State Park Anyone?



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm looking at my map for closer-to-home trips, and looking for what north Alabama has to offer. Noticed DeSoto. Sounds like an interesting place. Noted also that it is on top of Lookout Mountain.

How is the campground? What about the drive up the mountain? (I've pulled my popup up the mountain going to Cloudland Canyon, have not attempted it yet in a TT. )


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey justlookin, or is that donelookin now.

I have not been there yet, but I am like you, interested. When are yall planning on going, if you were? If yall do go, let me know how it is and if you have time check out other campgrounds in the area. The reason I would like to know is because I am going to suggest this area for the Southeastern Fall Rally.

If you are not busy May 5-7, we are having our Southeastern Spring Rally close to that area at Logan's Landing Campground in Alpine, AL. Come and join us we would love to have yall.

Leon


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

We stayed there last fall in early October. We have always really liked the area. We purchased a spot of land in Mentone and later sold it due to a neighbor's "improvements" that I didn't care for.







The area is laid back for sure and not a hustle and bustle type place. Trails for hiking everywhere old structures to see and visit. Check for the FEMA trailers at the campground. They have 75 sites 50 were occupied with FEMA and I thought they had a year lease on them unless they have moved them out by now. Alot of woods around. Check on the Rhododedrum







Festival coming up in May I believe.

http://www.town-of-mentone-alabama.com/


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Hey justlookin, or is that donelookin now.
> 
> I have not been there yet, but I am like you, interested. When are yall planning on going, if you were? If yall do go, let me know how it is and if you have time check out other campgrounds in the area. The reason I would like to know is because I am going to suggest this area for the Southeastern Fall Rally.
> 
> ...


Crawfish,

I have not settled on any particular date yet; we are tentatively holding open May 19 weekend for a trip somewhere. May 5-7 we will be at Reelfoot Lake in NW Tenn. doing some wonderfully fun bream fishing with the kids (not staying in the OB though).

In the area, stayed at Cloudland Canyon SP over on the Georgia side early last summer. We stayed in the west rim campground and loved it, much better than the east rim side. Will definitely go back.

WHAT IS THIS ABOUT FEMA TRAILERS?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We talked to the AL state parks guys at the RV show some time back. This looked like a pretty neat place to go. The only thing that kinda kept us from going this year was that FEMA has semi-permanent residents in AL state parks right now so sites might be limited. Might be okay but thought it was worth mentioning.

C-


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

justlookin said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> > Hey justlookin, or is that donelookin now.
> ...


After the hurricanes FEMA bought alot of TT's and set up temp housing for evacuees from LA and the state parks were used in alot of situations the sad part was when we were there there was only 12 units occupied Look at www.alapark.com I don't think that Desoto ever mentioned it but Windcreek had several hundred set up as well as Oak Mountain Sorry for not elabororating earlier. These parks are all in my neck of the woods. Just looked at Wid Creek and they are now down just a few

Greg


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I sent an email to the Governor about a month ago asking him when all the FEMA TT's in our state parks will be moved, and finally got a reply back just the other day.







I was informed that 95% of the FEMA TT's will be gone by the end of April. I have checked www.alapark.com for some of the state parks and they are saying on the web site that the FEMA TT's are being moved so more campers can use the parks.







It's about time if you ask me.









Leon


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> I sent an email to the Governor about a month ago asking him when all the FEMA TT's in our state parks will be moved, and finally got a reply back just the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live 5 minutes from Monte Sano State Park and FEMA had several (probably 30+) trailers there shortly after the storm. Odd thing was that only 15 or so were occupied. They have already moved some out. I have stayed up there a couple of weekends and had conversations with some of the people relocated by the hurricane. They seemed to be glad to have somewhere to stay but very ready to return home.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Bump up the topic.

Anyone stayed at DeSoto before? In the past year?


----------

